# Great Lakes sturgeon fishing



## fisherman89 (Mar 16, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has any tips for a sturgeon rig set-up? I have a good general idea of a simple set-up but wanted to get some first hand input from a successful angler.

Thanks


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

fisherman89 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has any tips for a sturgeon rig set-up? I have a good general idea of a simple set-up but wanted to get some first hand input from a successful angler.
> 
> Thanks


are you planing on fishing over on the St. Clair river?


----------



## fisherman89 (Mar 16, 2009)

No sir, much much farther north!



raisinrat said:


> are you planing on fishing over on the St. Clair river?


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

On the Menominee river we have got them on minnows floated off the bottom while walleye fishing. The only other place that you can fish for them is Otsego lake, I know a couple of guys who have tried there and were unsuccessful. I believe they just used wads of night crawlers on the bottom. Good luck.


----------



## man vs. fish (Sep 6, 2010)

from what i hear salmon skein is a great sturgeon bait.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I know someone who uses clams on Otsego. Native clams/shell removed.


----------



## legal limit (Apr 19, 2010)

There is a club down river called the sturgeons for tommarow, If you join the club (which is cheap) I'm sure you can get great ideas and information from their newsletter


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Sturgeon can be caught around the entire Great Lakes region. While most spots the season is closed and they have specific catch and release seasons that start after the sturgeon are already long gone (B.S. if you ask me). Many anglers around the state fish for sturgeon in the spring just for catch and release and will tell you they are targeting other species to stay legal. When fishing any ports of the Great Lakes dead gobies on bottom is the bait of choice. If you do not feel comfertable using such a bait, gobs of night crawlers and many other baits will catch them from time to time. Sturgeon can and will take live or dead shad, minnows, chubs, Alewife and other species when bottom fishing. As well as crayfish, chunks of spawn (I would think uncured over cured anyday) prawns(cocktail shrimp). Remember to protect your catch and if need be do not even take it out of the water. If you want a pic wear waders and bring it to an area you can get in the water and get a pic. I myself have never caught a sturgeon I do not live in an area that has very many, but I have seen them caught, and I take note as to where and what they were caught on.

As said above they will hit mussels as well.


----------



## Apple Knocker (Feb 7, 2009)

Caught this one while walleye fishing the early spring run. Usually don't get them in, have to use boat control and never let them rest. 10# test fireline, maybe 15 minutes. First time it saw light, dove down for another blast. Got the nose in a big net, I dropped the rod, grabbed the tail, and we lifted it in like a deer. Measured against the width of the boat, a little over 6'. Caught another a year earlier that we followed all the way into the lake, was pushing ice slabs around before we got it in, can't find the pic right now, but I've got it somewhere.


----------



## jguc1 (Jan 26, 2005)

There is more than one way to catch a sturgeon, that is for sure. Just be sure to follow all of the local fishing regulations while targetting stugeon, both for the fishes sake and also for your own-sturgeon are a highly protected species (even in areas that permit angling for them)-I'm sure there is very little forgiveness for an angler using illegal methods or targetting them out of season. Also, I would really read up on laws involving use of native clams for bait-I believe many native mollusks are highly endangered and are likely unlawful to use. 

On to your tackle set up. I think heavier musky-casting gear is ideal. I personally use a 7 'musky casting rod with 50 lb fireline for a mainline and 30 lb test mono for a leader. Need enough weight to stay on the bottom. Several of the baits mentioned will work-once again be mindful and respectful of fishing regulations! My personal favorite bait to use is nightcrawlers-our boat probably goes through close to 100 dozen night crawlers each year sturgeon fishing. 

More information on sturgeon fishing can be found on our website at www.stclairsturgeon.org. Check out the "Associates" page for links to some very useful information including tips on how to catch sturgeon and links to sturgeon fishing regulations in Michigan. 

Also I highly recommend joining the organization-great deal for anybody who has interest in sturgeon and sturgeon fishing. 

Jeremy Guc
St. Clair Detroit River Sturgeon for Tomorrow


----------



## jguc1 (Jan 26, 2005)

*FYI...*

*FO-228.10 *​*
REGULATIONS ON THE TAKE OF FRESHWATER MOLLUSKS​*By authority conferred on the Department of Natural Resources by section 48705 of 1994 PA 451, as amended, being MCL 324.48705, the Director of the Department of Natural Resources on October 8, 2009, ordered that: 
It shall be unlawful to take or attempt to take freshwater mussels or parts of any freshwater mussels, whether living or dead, including the shell or parts thereof, from any waters of this state, except under the provisions of a cultural or scientific investigation permit issued by the Director of the Department of Natural Resources. Zebra mussels​​_(Dreissena polymorpha) _and quagga mussels (_Dreissena rostriformis bugensis_) may be taken from any waters of this state. 

For more info go to: http://www.michigan.gov/dnr- I found this by doing a site search on mollusks.

Hope this helps! 

-Jeremy​


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Sturgeon can be caught around the entire Great Lakes region. While most spots the season is closed and they have specific catch and release seasons that start after the sturgeon are already long gone (B.S. if you ask me). Many anglers around the state fish for sturgeon in the spring just for catch and release and will tell you they are targeting other species to stay legal. When fishing any ports of the Great Lakes dead gobies on bottom is the bait of choice. If you do not feel comfertable using such a bait, gobs of night crawlers and many other baits will catch them from time to time. Sturgeon can and will take live or dead shad, minnows, chubs, Alewife and other species when bottom fishing. As well as crayfish, chunks of spawn (I would think uncured over cured anyday) prawns(cocktail shrimp). Remember to protect your catch and if need be do not even take it out of the water. If you want a pic wear waders and bring it to an area you can get in the water and get a pic. I myself have never caught a sturgeon I do not live in an area that has very many, but I have seen them caught, and I take note as to where and what they were caught on.
> 
> As said above they will hit mussels as well.


So, you've never caught one, but you're giving advice on how to catch one? 

I myself have never seen Bigfoot, but I believe they're attracted to strippers and chocolate cake. I can't prove that and nor do I have big feet, but if someone offered up strippers and chocolate cake, I'd be there.

Can't see how a bigfoot would be any different.


----------



## Apple Knocker (Feb 7, 2009)

As I mentioned in the earlier post, we had to chase this one back into Lake Mi. from the Menominee R. Depending on the spring, the walleyes and sturgeon can be in the river at the same time pretty heavy. If things are just right, might catch a steelhead or brown also. They do have a season on sturgeon on the river, not sure of the regs, but know you have to get a tag to keep one. They have had a stocking program on some of the upstream reservoirs, several dams on the river. We have also caught quite a few by accident while fishing cats, although those were all smaller. A friend and I caught 5 (I think) in one day below the Grand Rapids dam fishing cut bait for cats. None were large, all about 3'. Certain times of the year, they gather in the fast current and do a lot of jumping, almost coming completely out of the water, not sure why.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

thousandcasts said:


> So, you've never caught one, but you're giving advice on how to catch one?
> 
> I myself have never seen Bigfoot, but I believe they're attracted to strippers and chocolate cake. I can't prove that and nor do I have big feet, but if someone offered up strippers and chocolate cake, I'd be there.
> 
> Can't see how a bigfoot would be any different.


 The guy asked for information, I gave him legit information. You dont like it to bad Hutch.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

jguc1 said:


> *FYI...*​
> *FO-228.10 *​*REGULATIONS ON THE TAKE OF FRESHWATER MOLLUSKS *​By authority conferred on the Department of Natural Resources by section 48705 of 1994 PA 451, as amended, being MCL 324.48705, the Director of the Department of Natural Resources on October 8, 2009, ordered that: ​
> 
> It shall be unlawful to take or attempt to take freshwater mussels or parts of any freshwater mussels, whether living or dead, including the shell or parts thereof, from any waters of this state, except under the provisions of a cultural or scientific investigation permit issued by the Director of the Department of Natural Resources. Zebra mussels
> ...



I've never used mussels for bait, never, and didnt really plan on it. But thanks for clearing that up.​


----------



## jguc1 (Jan 26, 2005)

No problem. Believe me the thought to use them crossed my mind until a local biologist pointed out how endangered mussels are becoming due to the zebra mussels-just want to make sure nobody gets in trouble, especially when other legal baits work just fine. 

Only 20 years ago, we used to be able to fill 5 gallon buckets full of clams in no time-used to throw them back, just collected for fun when out swimming. Can't remember the last live clam I've found in lake st. clair....

Tight lines, 

jeremy


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I will have to point that law on Mussels out to him. He probably has no idea.


----------

